# Παιδί-κουμπί



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2015)

Τι σημαίνει αυτή η έκφραση; Ο καθένας στο διαδίκτυο έχει και μια άποψη, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται.

slang.gr: παιδί-κουμπί = Εντελώς βλάκας, άχρηστος.​_- Ρε τι παιδί κουμπί είναι αυτός ο Γιάννης... Του είπα προχτές να μου βρει ένα γαλλικό κλειδί και γύρισε και μου είπε ότι τα κλειδιά ήταν όλα made in China!

_Mens' Health: ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙ-ΚΟΥΜΠΙ; Ανακαλύπτουμε αν ο MH άντρας βλέπει τη ζωή σαν παιχνίδι.

Protagon.gr: Η γνώση της ημέρας: Παιδί-κουμπί​David Karp. Έντεκα ετών είχε μάθει να γράφει προγράμματα για εφαρμογές στο Διαδίκτυο. Στα δεκαπέντε του σταμάτησε να πηγαίνει στο σχολείο και τελείωσε το Λύκειο ως κατ’ οίκον διδαχθείς...

Sxeseis.gr: Παιδί-κουμπί​Γειά σας. Αποφάσισα να μοιραστώ την ιστορία μου με εσάς τους διαδικτυακούς αγνώστους αισθηματίες.​Είμαι σερνικό, 28 χρονών. Στη ζωή μου πάντα ήμουν ένας πολύ κλειστός άνθρωπος. Δεν έκανα φίλους, δεν έκανα σχέσεις, δεν μου άρεσαν οι άνθρωποι γενικά. Δεν ήταν οτι ντρεπόμουν ή οτι είχα κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα, απλά δεν γούσταρα τους ανθρώπους, την κοινωνία, ένιωθα μαύρο πρόβατο, νόμιζα οτι μπορούσα να ζω και χωρίς τους άλλους...​
Αν αποφασίσουμε ότι το slang.gr κάνει λάθος, και αυτή η έκφραση σημαίνει "άτομο διαφορετικό, αξιοπρόσεκτο, περίεργο", από πού μπορεί να προήλθε αυτό το "παιδί-κουμπί";


----------



## sarant (Feb 10, 2015)

(Βρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς....)


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 10, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως ξέρω ότι είναι ο βλάκας, ο άχρηστος, αλλά και ο χαζούλης πιο χαϊδευτικά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2015)

...
Το παράξενο, ασυνήθιστο, η ειδική περίπτωση (ή η περιπτωσάρα), ή με καλή (κάτι σαν whizz-kid) ή με κακή έννοια (dopey, useless), έτσι το ξέρω. Geek ή nerd (ή στη χειρότερη, dork), δηλαδή.

Συχνότερα όμως το έχω συναντήσει μειωτικό. Όχι έντονα επικριτικό αλλά μάλλον κάπως φιλικό, σαν αυτό:






​Περίπου όπως λέει ο Αζιμούθιος για το χαϊδευτικό, προς οικείο πρόσωπο και με πειρακτική διάθεση.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά το πιο σημαντικό: από πού μπορεί να προήλθε;


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2015)

...
Κάτσε να ρωτήσουμε την Αλέξαινα, που έχει πολλά. Κουμπιά. 
Και ξέρει από δύσκολα. Μόνο μία ώρα είναι το νήμα στον αέρα, όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί που να ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ή να προλαβαίνει να το ψάξει, να βρει τα κουμπιά της υπόθεσης και να ξετυλιχτεί σιγά σιγά ο μίτος. Του μύθου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά το πιο σημαντικό: από πού μπορεί να προήλθε;



Πιθανολογώ, από πουθενά. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρόκειται για μια από εκείνες τις περαστικές εκφράσεις (ακυρολογισμός) που κάποιου τού ήρθε και ο καθένας τής έδωσε την σημασία που ένιωθε ότι ταίριαζε. Μπορεί να πρωτοειπώθηκε κάπου στον ιστό, μπορεί και όχι.


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2015)

...
Πρέπει να είναι προγενέστερο του 1995, όπως καταγράφεται εκεί.


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2015)

Μπορεί να έχει δίκιο ο Έλλης, γιατί εγώ θυμάμαι από την παιδική μου ηλικία να λένε για _παιδί σκασμένο_ (παλιόπαιδο αλλά συμπαθητικό), παιδί για υιοθεσία, παιδί μπουζούκι κλπ πιο μετά άρχισα να ακούω για παιδιά κουμπιά. 
Εκτός αν έχει σχέση με το αποκούμπι.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 10, 2015)

Εγώ θυμάμαι και παιδί-βιολί.


----------



## cougr (Feb 11, 2015)

Πάντως, καμία σχέση με το "Button boy".


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2015)

daeman said:


> Πρέπει να είναι προγενέστερο του 1995, όπως καταγράφεται εκεί.


Υπόθεση εργασίας: μήπως προέρχεται από την εποχή του Game Boy και της σχετικής αυτιστικής εικόνας των παιδιών;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 11, 2015)

Όχι. Όταν το λέγαμε εμείς (γεν. 1973) δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο πράμα.


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Όχι. Όταν το λέγαμε εμείς (γεν. 1973) δεν υπήρχε τέτοιο πράμα.


Αφού το λέγατε, η διατύπωση της επόμενης υπόθεσης εργασίας σού ανήκει δικαιωματικά.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 11, 2015)

Themis said:


> Αφού το λέγατε, η διατύπωση της επόμενης υπόθεσης εργασίας σού ανήκει δικαιωματικά.



Χμμμ... πρέπει ε; Θα αποτολμήσω (σε συνδυασμό με το παιδί-βιολί που θυμήθηκα παραπάνω) την πολύ απλή υπόθεση εργασίας: ομοιοκαταληξία+ίδιος αριθμός συλλαβών. Κάπως πρέπει να λέγεται και αυτό το ρητορικό σχήμα.


----------



## Themis (Feb 11, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά πόθεν το κουμπί; Μήπως καμιά ατάκα από διαφήμιση, Χάρρυ Κλυν ή κάτι ανάλογο; Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια σχέση με την έκφραση "πατάω το κουμπί κάποιου", άρα το παιδί-κουμπί το κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις; Μήπως ... τί άλλο;


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2015)

Themis said:


> ... Μήπως ... τί άλλο;



Μήπως από τον _κουμπούρα_ και το κουμπούρι, τον κακό μαθητή, τον άσχετο; Ρετάλι παλιάς εποχής που κόντυνε για να προσαρμοστεί στα νέα δεδομένα;

Το ακόλουθο δεν είναι υπόθεση εργασίας, είναι επανάληψη προηγουμένων (που δεν ήξερα), η δεύτερη σημασία από τον Δημητράκο:






Το πρωτοκούμπι της Αλέξαινας. Και δαιμόνια, καινά για μένα, παλαιά επί της ουσίας.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 11, 2015)

Themis said:


> Ναι, αλλά πόθεν το κουμπί; Μήπως καμιά ατάκα από διαφήμιση, Χάρρυ Κλυν ή κάτι ανάλογο;



Λοιπόν αυτά που λες τώρα μου κάνουν ένα κλικ. Αλλά αν δεν βρω ποιο κουμπί μου πατάνε... (pun intended)


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2015)

Άρα το παιδί κουμπί είναι ο κανακάρης, που του συγχωρούμε τις σκανταλιές.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 12, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Χμμμ... πρέπει ε; Θα αποτολμήσω (σε συνδυασμό με το παιδί-βιολί που θυμήθηκα παραπάνω) την πολύ απλή υπόθεση εργασίας: ομοιοκαταληξία+ίδιος αριθμός συλλαβών. Κάπως πρέπει να λέγεται και αυτό το ρητορικό σχήμα.


Ακριβώς αυτό που σκέφτηκα κι εγώ (γεν. 1968) που το χρησιμοποιούσαμε πολύ ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 1980, μαζί με το _παιδί-βιολί_.
Η σημασία είναι αυτή της ιδιαιτερότητας (που περιγράφει ο daeman στο #4), αν και το ΧΛΝΓ το περιορίζει μόνο στο “χαζό, ανόητο”.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, η ιδιολεκτική χρήση απ' τον καθέναν μας (που είναι πιο φλου σε ασαφείς εκφράσεις) δεν αρκεί για να βγάλουμε συγκεκριμένη σημασία αποκλείοντας την ύπαρξη άλλων.
Πιθανόν να υπήρξε κάποια λογική στην επιλογή του β' συνθετικού (λχ _βιολί _απ' αυτόν που είναι συνεχώς «το βιολί του»), αλλά είναι εξίσουν πιθανόν και όχι — απλώς έπαιξαν για κάποιον καιρό κάποιες συνάψεις κι επιβίωσαν μόνον αυτές οι δύο (προσωπικά θυμάμαι να μιλάμε ακόμη και για “παιδί-παντζούρι” που, φυσικά, δεν ευδοκίμησε).


----------

